# Shop vac or dust collector



## Lenny (Jan 10, 2010)

My recent fun with cocobolo has me realizing I need better dust control. 

I'm considering ordering this http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DCMLPAK.html

and using a cyclone lid on a seperate can.
Most of the cyclone lids I've seen used are with shopvacs and use 2 1/2" hose. 
The shop vac I have been using hasn't done a great job of catching the material (need a better vac/filter system) 

So I guess it's down to the above unit or a new shopvac (Fien maybe) and some type of cyclone seperator. 

Space is an issue as is ceiling height.
Thanks for any comments!


----------



## jeffnreno (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Lenny

I think good dust collection is a must with the lathe - esp when sanding.
I have a Penn State dust collector http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2V3.html with a thein baffler that I made to go inside the center ring of the dust collector http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm and then the dust collection hood from Penn State http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

This set up eliminates the sanding dust as well as collects almost all of the chips when turning pens.   I used to come out of the shop with a nose full of dust and now come out dust free.    Good luck with your dust collection.

Jeff


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have something similar to the PSI portable but haven't added a cyclone lid yet. Not sure what would be best.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 10, 2010)

I need to address this area as well, and from what I have read on the subject...
Shop vacs are designed to have more lift, whereas dust collectors are designed to move more air/material.  The net is, I think, that dust collectors keep the air cleaner and provide for a safer shop.  I have a shop vac now that I use, but I plan to go with a dust collector sometime in the next year.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a dust collector & shop vac/cyclone separator and use the shop vac set up because it's easier for me to move on/off the lathe (using magnetic hose-end attachment from Lee Valley). IIRC, Curtis (Mesquite Man) built a very nice box to capture chips/dust using a DC system when penturning. I'll try to find the post and add link later. I use a Fein shopvac and it is quieter than most but the roar of air through the Dust Deputy cyclone separator is really annoying -- IMO hearing protection is not really optional with this system.

Here's the link to Curtis' idea:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52714&highlight=dust+collection


----------



## Lenny (Jan 10, 2010)

JimMc7 said:


> I have a dust collector & shop vac/cyclone separator and use the shop vac set up because it's easier for me to move on/off the lathe (using magnetic hose-end attachment from Lee Valley). IIRC, Curtis (Mesquite Man) built a very nice box to capture chips/dust using a DC system when penturning. I'll try to find the post and add link later. I use a Fein shopvac and it is quieter than most but the roar of air through the Dust Deputy cyclone separator is really annoying -- IMO hearing protection is not really optional with this system.
> 
> Here's the link to Curtis' idea:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52714&highlight=dust+collection


 
Yes, I had been studying Curtis' setup. If I don't go with the PSI unit (or maybe even if I do) I would do something like that. My current setup consisted of trying to locate the 2 1/2 inch hose close to the work.... it really needs that "shroud" I think to work efficiently.
I guess my question ... hesitation, if you will, is will I gain enough going to a true dust collector as oposed to the high suction of a vac?  I'm really leaning towards the PSI unit. I know there are bigger,higher volume collectors for about the same money and if it were in my regular shop that would be the way I'd go but my space and height is severly limited.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is the magnetic base vac attachment I use. I don't worry about the chips/shavings too much -- just getting vacuum hose close to the work so I can clean shavings off the tool while I'm turning. I do pull the hose and put next to the blank to collect dust when I sand. DC system worth buying if you do other types of woodworking though.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 11, 2010)

It's all about CFM when it comes to dust collection, I bet that one of Curtis's is at least 1500 cfm. Man it all most takes the tool out of his hand. That's my next one.

Lin.


----------



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are now sensitized to cocobolo, you may develop other sensitivities..get the MOST air you can and the finest BAG or cartridge you can afford..(stretch the "afford part to the limit)  aviod woods that aggravate...if the sensitivity goes from skin to your respiratory system you will suffer breathing problems...go big here


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2010)

The PSI unit is 850 cfm with a 1 micron bag. Used just as a dedicated lathe dust collector will it be adequate? Larger collectors are too tall to fit in the space I plan to use it, my Winter turning area in my basement.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have a seperator on your shop vac?  If not I'd look at adding the dust deputy.  By using the seperator you allow the shop vac to maintain it's suction without clogging the filter with dust as all the dust settles in the cyclone.  I used the one on demo at the woodcraft store and was impressed enough to buy one next time I have the spare cash.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> Do you have a seperator on your shop vac? If not I'd look at adding the dust deputy. By using the seperator you allow the shop vac to maintain it's suction without clogging the filter with dust as all the dust settles in the cyclone. I used the one on demo at the woodcraft store and was impressed enough to buy one next time I have the spare cash.


 
Yes, I plan to do something in that regard ... if I go with a dc then I'll probably try a cyclone lid on a 30 gal can, as they have the 4" hose connections. Might possibly try making my own. Even if I do go wth the DC I plan to eventually add a cyclone to the shop vac as well.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Yes, I plan to do something in that regard ... if I go with a dc then I'll probably try a cyclone lid on a 30 gal can, as they have the 4" hose connections. Might possibly try making my own. Even if I do go wth the DC I plan to eventually add a cyclone to the shop vac as well.


 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19069

try that for now.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 11, 2010)

Lenny said:


> The PSI unit is 850 cfm with a 1 micron bag. Used just as a dedicated lathe dust collector will it be adequate? Larger collectors are too tall to fit in the space I plan to use it, my Winter turning area in my basement.


Lenny 850 cfm is not a lot when you have a 1 micron bag, even a hoodfan over the top of a kitchen stove is 950 today. I have had the 1 1/2 hp like the HF model with a 1 mic bag and it’s not bad as long as you have the hood on the lathe, but you will notice with fine dusts that the bag really slows down the air flow, so you will have to constantly bang on the bag to knock the dust down. With the filter type on top there are a little easier to clean but I think they plug up faster than the bag. But hey that's just my opinion. But having been through 2 dust collectors I would go for the biggest cfm in a low profile one can afford.
 
Lin.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2010)

lorbay said:


> Lenny 850 cfm is not a lot when you have a 1 micron bag, even a hoodfan over the top of a kitchen stove is 950 today. I have had the 1 1/2 hp like the HF model with a 1 mic bag and it’s not bad as long as you have the hood on the lathe, but you will notice with fine dusts that the bag really slows down the air flow, so you will have to constantly bang on the bag to knock the dust down. With the filter type on top there are a little easier to clean but I think they plug up faster than the bag. But hey that's just my opinion. But having been through 2 dust collectors I would go for the biggest cfm in a low profile one can afford.
> 
> Lin.


 
Ok, That's what I was wondering. I guess I should really look at the 1200 cfm one and try to squeeze it in between the floor joist.
A 1 micron bag IS a good thing though, right?
The appeal for the other one was based more on the fact it's footprint was more horizontal. Probably shouldn't limit myself here and maybe it will be closer to a "one time" purchase! More versatile!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2010)

Well after a long day of debating different options I have decided on and ordered a DELTA 50-760 1.5HP 1200 CFM. 
Then I found this ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw9ul-aLeqA

and noticed how tall it is!!! Oh well ...how much do you think it will effect it to be pressed up against the underside of the floor joists?

Of course I spent more than I had intended... (but I have never regretted doing that! Have often regretted trying to go too cheap!) ... so now the cyclone lid will have to wait awhile and I need to study Curtis' hood and try to replicate something like it.

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## Inkspot (Jan 13, 2010)

Harbor Freight has this one on sale for $139.99 if you get the coupon out of the current issue of Wood Magazine. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97869

Here is a review from another site.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/903

This is the baffle.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8605

And a real filter if you ever want to go canster.
http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=15.0


----------

